# Palit GTX 460 kühler



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Hallo leute ist habe ein großes problem mein kühler von der gtx 460 hat den geist aufgegeben lager schaden und dan stehen geblieben heber als übergangslösung einen 80mm lüfter darauf gebastelt jetz brauch ein ein neuen kühler für di gtx 460 habt ihr vorschläge welchen kühler ich da drauf machen kann da ich gelesen habe das nicht alle kühler auf die karte passen

Gruß
Michi121


----------



## Scooteria (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Was kannst du denn ausgeben?
z.B. Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II | Geizhals.at EU
oder http://geizhals.at/eu/585050


----------



## Diavolos (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Den hier Gäbe es auch noch als Lösung:
Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA-Kühler (SCVSG-2000) | Geizhals.at EU

Das Problem bei der Palit ist wie Bei der Gainward auch die relativ kurze Platine und der Obere DVI Anschluss an den gerne mal ein neuer Kühlkörper anstöst.


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Das Problem bei der Palit ist wie Bei der Gainward auch die relativ  kurze Platine und der Obere DVI Anschluss an den gerne mal ein neuer  Kühlkörper anstöst. 						

genau das möchte ich vermeiden am besten sollte es direckt passen



geld spielt grade keine rolle hatte mir schon was zurück gelegt weil ich früher oder später den kühler ausgetauchte hätte weil der echt übel laut war preis leistungs verhältnis solte schon stimmen und vileicht um später mal die letzten reserven raus zu hollen OC


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Ek waterblocks gtx460 sonic/gs löst alle probleme  hatte das problem das es nichts passendes gab da auch die lochabstände des gpusockels anders sind als bei referenz
Nur graka =200€+- dann ,was auch geht ist einfach nen waküblock für 30 euro draufschrauben und die wandler +ram mit rippen zu bekleben,das macht es dann etwas günstiger 
Cpu mit einbinden kannst du auf 250-350euro rechnen .
Das mit dem einzelblock auf der gpu ist auf dauer billiger weil der sich meistens auf mehrere karten modifizieren lässt also du das kühlsystem dann sehr lange behalten kannst ohne überhaupt was zu wechseln


----------



## Zyklon83 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Ich habe mir vor Monaten auch die frage gestellt welchen Kühler ich für meine Gainward GTX 460 GS holen soll und entschied mich für diesen hier Deepcool V4000 | Geizhals.at Deutschland dazu habe ich mir noch dieses kit gekauft Arctic Cooling VR005 | Geizhals.at Deutschland damit meine VRM gut gekühlt werden.
Ich kann nur sagen der Deepcool V4000 kühlt meine GTX 460 sehr gut.Hab im Idle 28°C-29°C und unter Last maximal 59°C-60°C und is zudem noch flüsterleise.


----------



## butzler (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Ich bin von dem hier voll begeistert. Kostet nur knapp 22.- Eu und kühlt hervorragend und flüsterleise. Großer Vorteil: Du kannst jeden beliebigen 120er Lüfter draufschnallen und mittels PWM-VGA-Adapter über Afterburner punktgenau regeln.
Deepcool V400 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


mad


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*



mad-67 schrieb:


> Ich bin von dem hier voll begeistert. Kostet nur knapp 22.- Eu und kühlt hervorragend und flüsterleise. Großer Vorteil: Du kannst jeden beliebigen 120er Lüfter draufschnallen und mittels PWM-VGA-Adapter über Afterburner punktgenau regeln.
> Deepcool V400 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> 
> 
> mad


 
der sieht doch mal gut aus 

das mit der wasser kühlung wen ich eine drin hätte würde ich es glatt machen aber da ich keine drin habe und auch grde keine 300€ für eine gute wasse kühlung habe oder kann ich auch nur die GTX 460 mit wasser kühlen und später auch den cpu dabei klemmen wen ich das geld habe momentan habe ich ca.100€ bei seite gelegt reicht das für die grafikkarte mit wasser zu kühlen und wo bekomme ich die sachen her


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

ja das geht ,warte ich poste gleich mal was ,ist aber günstiger für nur graka also brauchst wenn du cpu mitbeziehn willst mehr radiatorfläche

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/products_id/7437

Radiator und pumpe stehn beide 2 drin ,einfach die pumpe und den radiator deleten den du nicht willst,dann hast du nen preis, auch tests zu den produkten findest du auf dieser seite.

Das wasser kannst du auch mit destilliertem wasser und kühlflüssigkeit (paar ml) ersetzen und den gpu kühler gegen einen mit dem lochmass der karte ,glaube aquacomputer und alphacool haben passende,das spart nochmal 30-50 euro


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

erst mal nur die gpu


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/feee0d576a20070f2e5af4b18fa55644 erstes set

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/adb75bca65d19a8e5752c4c008d09a62  2es set (nachfragen ob der kühler passt beim support der site erst)


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/feee0d576a20070f2e5af4b18fa55644 erstes set
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/adb75bca65d19a8e5752c4c008d09a62  2es set (nachfragen ob der kühler passt beim support der site erst)


 

der warenkorb ist leer


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter jetzt?


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

jo geht aber der kühler wird nicht passen wei ich eine krate habe die nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Das musst du dann beim support der website kurz nachfragen ,der preis ist in ungefähr so das ,mit dem ek460 sonic kostets dann 170 euro ,https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8e03d8a57409f2ea168ec129f3043e4e


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

so habe die mal angeschrieben warte jetz auf antwort wen nicht muss ich woll das set für 170€ nehmen mal ne frage fehlt bei dem 170€ set nicht noch die Backplate oder brauche ich die nicht


----------



## Bambusbar (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Der Kühler von Liquid Exatsy sollte auf die Palit GTX 460 passen.
Zumindest is das Bild, das sie in dem Shop zeigen das der Palit 460 
Narrow Line Geforce 460 GTX


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

liegt dran,die wird dir nach nem biosunlock und 1,1volt auf der gpu vielleicht noch so 5-20mhz bringen da die platine dann etwas kälter wird, aber eigentlich ist das nicht nötig ,beim radi kannst du für 10 euro mehr auch ne nummer dicker nehmen wenn du es gerne sehr leise haben willst aber da die karte kein wattmonster ist ist das schon so mehr als genug ,meine läuft jetzt für spiele durch alle mods mit 940 mhz auf 1,087 volt und 920 auf 1,062v (praxisfern :970mhz 1,15v)


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

ok ich werde erstmal auf die antwort warten von denen wen nicht werde ich mir das set für 170€ bestellen 

ist der laden gut


----------



## elohim (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

170€ um eine GTX460 zu kühlen?  

Die kann man auch mit den schon genannten Luftkühlern für 20€ flüsterleise kühlen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Naja von flüsterleise hat jeder halt seine vorstellung ,zudem ists ne komplette wakü die erweiterbar ist ,das holt da noch ein bischen mehr raus als nur leise zu sein.und beim  130 set gehts sogar auf langzeit beim grakawechsel ohne was nachher neu zu kaufen ausser ner 1,99€halterung.


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

später soll ja noch die cpu dabei kommen von daher lohnt es ssich schon erde vileicht nur nen größerren radi holen wen es das set wird


----------



## elohim (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Klar, wenns ein kompletter Loop inkl CPU wird ergibt das natürlich schon eher Sinn...

Aber wenn das Geld so locker sitzt würde ich doch eher bspw. ne GTX480 für momentan 210€ holen, den Peter mit zwei 140er silent Wings. (Mit ein wenig Übertakten (1,08V/830MHz) kann man die immernoch mit ~600rpm bei unter 70°C halten.) Wenn man die GTX460 dann noch verscherbelt kommt man da fast auf den gleichen Preis.


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

dei gtx 460 reicht mir aus und so locker sitzt das geld auch nicht


achja brauche ich noch wasserzusatz


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

Nimm einfaches destilliertes wasser und ein paar tropfen kühlmittel für autos,kostet nicht einmal ein euro


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

ok danke schon mal was würdes du fürn radi vor schlagen wen ich die cpu mit kühlen will reich da ein 2x140mm ist ein amd phenom 9950 black edition oc auf 3Ghz


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

phobya gchanger 280 ist gut genug für das ganze  system ja ,der magicool bundle auch auch aber ich weiss nicht in wieweit der octauglich ist .


----------



## Zyklon83 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*



mad-67 schrieb:


> Ich bin von dem hier voll begeistert. Kostet nur knapp 22.- Eu und kühlt hervorragend und flüsterleise. Großer Vorteil: Du kannst jeden beliebigen 120er Lüfter draufschnallen und mittels PWM-VGA-Adapter über Afterburner punktgenau regeln.
> Deepcool V400 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> 
> 
> mad



Der passt nicht auf eine Palit/Gainward GTX 460 hab ich leider schon getestet^^


----------



## michi121 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Palit GTX 460 kühler*

danke noch mal wede jetz mal auf die antwort vom shop warten und mich dan nochmal melden


----------

